# Advice Needed



## DJreznoir (May 17, 2013)

I'm new to this site so if this is the wrong board to post at - I apologize. I just really need some advice with this situation as I'm unsure what course of action is best to take.

Sometime ago I was looking online for a cattle dog to adopt [Local shelters etc], and finally found one that'd be a great fit. The dog was at a Humane Society Shelter in another state and hadn't been adopted yet [he's deaf] so the local breed rescue arranged to have him sent to my state to a different breed rescue. This is the place where I found him and filled out documents to adopt him.

This is where things get messy, the dog hadn't been sent to my state yet and it turns out that although the Humane society was supposed to have locked him from adoption, the foster family who had him decided to adopt him. The rescue at that state says the Humane society has ignored the fact that he was arranged to be transferred to my state. 

I'm ready to fight tooth and nail for him. I realize the situation looks bleak, but any advice on how to handle this would be appreciated.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well you should probably talk to a lawyer, but my suspicion is that if ownership of the dog hadn't yet been officially transferred to your local breed rescue from the HS then you are probably out of luck.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I would urge you to consider the best interests of the dog. The people who have been caring for him have decided that they want him. They know him, presumably well.

Have you met him? 

If it were me, I would just look for another dog.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

trainingjunkie said:


> I would urge you to consider the best interests of the dog. The people who have been caring for him have decided that they want him. They know him, presumably well.
> 
> Have you met him?
> 
> If it were me, I would just look for another dog.


^^^^This. This way, the dog doesn't have to leave a family he has come to be used to, and go through a whole new adjustment period. He simply wasn't meant to be your dog and there is a dog out there that is an even better fit. Believe me, I know firsthand how hard it can be, but I also believe that the right dog will come along for you...as it did for us.

Big, big hugs!


----------

